# Quick InstantCake Question



## djsting (Mar 6, 2002)

Is the InstantCake CD for TCD649xxx the same as the one for TCD240080 models?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Those are total 2 different models, the 649 is a 2 tuner Series 2 and 240 is a 1 tuner. Software has to match the models.

Another thing, InstantCake is out of date and rarely used.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

djsting said:


> Is the InstantCake CD for TCD649xxx the same as the one for TCD240080 models?


You don't have to use InstantCake, I can hook you up with images for either the 649 or the 240 for either use with the MFS Live cd v1.4, or for use with WinMFS, depending on whether you want to burn a cd as an image and boot from that and do the restore on the command line, or do it in Windows XP or a more recent version of Windows.

Are you certain the problem is the hard drive and not the TiVo's power supply?

And with which model (649 or 240) do you have the problem?


----------



## djsting (Mar 6, 2002)

As for using an image rather than InstantCake, we've attempted this already and it never worked out. For the $40 it costs it may be worth the time savings.


----------



## djsting (Mar 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Those are total 2 different models, the 649 is a 2 tuner Series 2 and 240 is a 1 tuner. Software has to match the models.
> 
> Another thing, InstantCake is out of date and rarely used.


Right, I completely spaced on the fact that the one is a dual tuner otherwise I've have not asked such a silly question.


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

djsting said:


> As for using an image rather than InstantCake, we've attempted this already and it never worked out. For the $40 it costs it may be worth the time savings.


For $40 you can buy a working Series 2 on ebay. Today there were units from
$10 and up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

djsting said:


> As for using an image rather than InstantCake, we've attempted this already and it never worked out. For the $40 it costs it may be worth the time savings.


For which model do you need a drive?

What size drive are you planning to use?

And are you sure the problem is not the power supply?

Unless they've updated some stuff, Instant Cake still expects to be run on a PC booting from an IDE/PATA cd drive, which can be a problem if you're using a newer PC and a bigger, and therefore perhaps SATA, hard drive, with suitable adapter selected after reading all of the pages of the adapter thread here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

which is why I tried to encourage you in a different direction.

For which model do you need a drive?

What size drive are you planning to use?

And are you sure the problem is not the power supply?


----------



## djsting (Mar 6, 2002)

jtdon99 said:


> For $40 you can buy a working Series 2 on ebay. Today there were units from
> $10 and up.


Next time you see a working TiVo Series 2 with lifetime service for $40 let me know!



unitron said:


> For which model do you need a drive?
> 
> What size drive are you planning to use?
> 
> ...


I have an older system with all IDE devices so that should not be an issue, I've used InstantCake on this system before for other TiVo units.

I am replacing the drive in a TCD240080.

Single drive setup.

Not sure what size drive yet; I was going to put in an 80Gb though I may be changing directions with this unit so I may go larger.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

djsting said:


> Next time you see a working TiVo Series 2 with lifetime service for $40 let me know!
> 
> I have an older system with all IDE devices so that should not be an issue, I've used InstantCake on this system before for other TiVo units.
> 
> ...


One thing to watch out for.

Some of the 240s and 540s came with Maxtor drives, and back then for a given size, like say 40GB or 80GB, a Maxtor had a slightly larger LBA number than say a WD or a Seagate.

Images generally won't restore to drives smaller than the one from which they were made, even if it's only a teeny bit smaller.

I don't know if Instant Cake takes (or took) that into account or not.

You should be able to use an image for a 240040 or 24004A on a 240080 without any problem, it'll just restore as a 40GB (maybe a fat 40GB if it came from a Maxtor) image, and if you've got room left at the end of the drive you can expand into it.

If the IC cd doesn't offer to let you do it, try

mfsadd -?

on the command line and see if it's on there

If not, it's on the MFS Live cd v1.4 and WinMFS has it as well.


----------

